# knocking sound?



## novo48 (Jul 9, 2005)

i just hacked my airbox and when i put it back on there was a knocking sound coming from the left side of the engine. ill post a pic of where its coming from. im not too great with engines so try to be gentile. haha


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Is it while the engine is on? When you rev it?

The pic area that you show is in front of the timing chain cover...maybe your mount is bad?

It wasn't doing this before the hacked airbox? How did you notice it?


----------



## novo48 (Jul 9, 2005)

after i rev the engine it gets really loud. then after a few minutes it get REALLY quiet again. i talked to a buddy of mine and he said that it might need a new timing belt.... i just noticed it after i hacked the airbox..i just bought it like 2 months ago. im gnona do an oil change and put some fresh oil in her. what kinda oil do you guys recommend?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I would recommend Mobil 1 for the everyday person. I have used it before and a lot of other people have seen optimal results after doing oil analysis.

Right now though, I am going with Lubrication Engineers oil but that isn't avalable retail.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Often, a knocking sound is the play between the piston and the cylinder wall.

I recommend oils high in moly to diminish this noise. That means Red Line, Schaeffer, Chevron Delo400, and to a lesser extent Pennzoil (conventional & high-mileage) as well as Chevron Supreme.

Mobil 1 currently has a good additive package but it starts out on the thin side and this can make for loud engine noises ... especially at start-up.


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

sounds like you have a timing chain rattle. is it really loud on start up, and goes away more after it has run for awhile?


----------



## novo48 (Jul 9, 2005)

as soon as i start it up i cant hear anything but if i rev it up to about 5k then it gets really loud. after a few moments it settles down and i cant even hear it anymore.

oh and yesterday i did an oil change and put in mobile 1


----------

